# Industriebus zur Anbindung einer B&R X20 an eine S7-300



## ThomasPfarrk (26 März 2015)

Hallo Community

Für meine Abschlussarbeit an der HTL Vöcklabruck habe ich ein kompliziertes Thema auszuarbeiten.
Die Themenstellung lautet: "Auswahl eines geeigneten Industriebusses zur Anbindung einer B&R X20 an eine Siemens S7-300 SPS."

Nun, da ich keine Erfahrung mit so etwas habe, habe ich einige Fragen an euch:

Welche Bauteile/Module sind nötig um eine B&R X20 an eine Siemens S7-300 SPS anzubinden?
Welchen Industriebus würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen und aus welchen Gründen? (Ich habe an Powerlink gedacht)

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Sera (26 März 2015)

Kann dir nur auf B&R Seite sagen (nur mal die die ich vermute die es bei Siemens Onboard / einfach gibt)
Module sind jeweils Erweiterungsmodule für die CPUs der X20CP1xxx und X20CP3xxxx.
- Modbus TCP ( Client: Onboard im AR Server: Onboard per Lib)
- Profibus ( Slave: X20IF1063-1 Master x20if1061-1)
- Profinet ( Slave: X20IF10E3-1 Master X20IF10E1-1)
- CAN onboard/zusätzlich (x20if1072)
- Canopen Onboard über Lib (MS/Sl) per Module ( Master X20IF1041-1 Slave X20IF1043-1)

Powerlink kannst bei Siemens vergessen,  wüsste nicht das die hier was dazu haben. Hätte auf Profinet oder Profibus als Lösung getippt je nach dem was die Siemensseite mitbringt und was man an Datenraten benötigt.


----------



## roger34 (26 März 2015)

Du kannst natürlich auch über die entsprechenden Buscontroller an eine Fremdsteurung anbinden.
Die von Sera dargestellten Bussysteme sind auch als Buscontroller verfügbar. 
Hier hast du keine B&R CPU und die gesamte X20 IOs werden vom Fremdgerät (Master) bedient.

http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/produkte/io-systeme/x20-system/


----------



## Sera (26 März 2015)

Danke Roger für die Ergänzung. 👍
Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um eine B&R CPU handelt, geht aber nicht eindeutig aus dem Post hervor.


----------



## roger34 (26 März 2015)

Man muß die Application kennen.
Wenn er die Hauptcpu entlasten will, ist deine Lösung richtig. Kommunikation wird dann über das ensprechende Lib durchgeführt. 

Wenn die Hauptcpu alles macht, muß er über die Buscontroller arbeiten.


----------



## ThomasPfarrk (27 März 2015)

Ich selbst habe eigentlich kaum Ahnung über dieses Thema, hoffe jedoch  dass ihr mir noch ein wenig helfen könnt. Ob ich jetzt eine B&R CPU  brauche weiß ich nicht. Ich habe nur die Angaben bekommen die ich auch  euch gegeben habe. Wenn ihr mir also die Module (ein kleines Beispiel)  nennen könntet die ich brauche um eine x20 mit einer s7-300 zu verbinden  wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Ich schätzte dass zwischen den Modulen ein  Kabel verläuft um diese zu verbinden, darum wäre es interresant welche  Module auf jeder Seite des Kabels nötig wären und welche Funktion diese  Module haben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen denn ich bin schon ein wenig am Verzweifeln weil ich kaum Ahnung habe


----------



## urlaub (29 März 2015)

Hallo, wir hatten mal den Fall, dass an einer Siemens 315er über Profibus der X20 Profibuscontroller angehängt wurde. Am Buscontroller steckten mehrere I/O-Karten. Hat funktioniert. Dazu musst du erstmal die entsprechende GSD-Datei von B&R runterladen und in dein S7-Hardwarekonfig installieren. Dann baust du dir deine hardware auf physisch und im Hardarekonfig, lädtst sie runter und dann siehst du mal weiter.


----------



## ThomasPfarrk (2 April 2015)

Also danke erst mal für eure Hilfe
Nach längerem Umhersuchen und informieren habe ich nun eine kleine Liste welche Module ich verwenden würde:



SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm.../s7-300/cpu/standard-cpus/Seiten/Default.aspx
CP 343-1
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10021679?tree=CatalogTree
Netzwerkkabel
X20IF10E3-1
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/...ation-im-x20-schnittstellenmodul/x20if10e3-1/
X20CP3586
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/produkte/steuerungssysteme/x20-system/x20-cpus/x20cp3586/
Stromversorgung für die Systeme

Glaubt ihr diese Zusammenstellung würde funktionieren? Natürlich erst nach der entsprechenden Konfiguration mittels Software.


----------



## ThomasPfarrk (2 April 2015)

Also danke erst mal für eure Hilfe
Nach längerem Umhersuchen und informieren habe ich nun eine kleine Liste welche Module ich verwenden würde:



SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm.../s7-300/cpu/standard-cpus/Seiten/Default.aspx 
CP 343-1
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10021679?tree=CatalogTree 
Netzwerkkabel 
X20IF10E3-1
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/...ation-im-x20-schnittstellenmodul/x20if10e3-1/ 
X20CP3586
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/produkte/steuerungssysteme/x20-system/x20-cpus/x20cp3586/ 
Stromversorgung für die Systeme 

Glaubt ihr diese Zusammenstellung würde funktionieren? Natürlich erst nach der entsprechenden Konfiguration mittels Software.


----------



## ThomasPfarrk (3 April 2015)

Also danke erst mal für eure Hilfe
  Nach längerem Umhersuchen und informieren habe ich nun eine kleine Liste welche Module ich verwenden würde:

      SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm.../s7-300/cpu/standard-cpus/Seiten/Default.aspx
      CP 343-1
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10021679?tree=CatalogTree
      Netzwerkkabel
      X20IF10E3-1
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/...ation-im-x20-schnittstellenmodul/x20if10e3-1/
      X20CP3586
http://www.br-automation.com/de-at/produkte/steuerungssysteme/x20-system/x20-cpus/x20cp3586/
      Stromversorgung für die Systeme


  Glaubt ihr diese Zusammenstellung würde funktionieren? Natürlich erst nach der entsprechenden Konfiguration mittels Software.


----------



## ThomasPfarrk (3 April 2015)

Also danke erst mal für eure Hilfe
  Nach längerem Umhersuchen und informieren habe ich nun eine kleine Liste welche Module ich verwenden würde:

      SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP
      als CPU

      CP 343-1
     zur Kommunikation zwischen derSiemens CPU und dem Netzwerkkabel

      Netzwerkkabel


  X20IF10E3-1
zur Kommunikation zwischen der B&R CPU und dem Netzwerkkabel


      X20CP3586
    als B&R CPU

      Stromversorgung für die Systeme


  Glaubt ihr diese Zusammenstellung würde funktionieren? Natürlich erst nach der entsprechenden Konfiguration mittels Software.


----------



## benostra (4 April 2015)

Ich komme aus der B&R Welt - IF1061 oder 1061-1 ( Profibusmaster) und DP/DP Coupler haben sich bewährt.


----------



## uncle_tom (6 April 2015)

Was soll eigentlich zwischen der B&R-Steuerung und der Siemens-Steuerung an Daten ausgetauscht werden ?

Das X20IF10E3 ist ja ein Profinet Device - gehe also davon aus, dass du beide Steuerungen über Profinet koppeln/verbinden möchtest - das sollte funktionieren.
Warum verwendest du dann in der Siemens-Steuerung einen CP343-1, wenn du ja bereits eine Profinet CPU (PN) im Einsatz hast ?
Das macht IMHO nur Sinn, wenn du mit getrennten Netzwerken arbeiten musst/möchtest.

Man könnte die B&R-Steuerung auch ohne Profinet z.B. über Modbus TCP mit der Siemens CPU verbinden.
Dann bräuchte man in der B&R-Steuerung keine zusätzliche Schnittstelle - die CP3586 hat ja z.B. bereits 2 Ethernet-Schnittstellen.
Modbus TCP gibt´s bei B&R - bei Siemens ist das Modbus TCP Protokoll für die 300er leider kostenpflichtig - man kann sich das aber auch selber zurechtlegen.

Überhaupt, ist die CP3586 ja ein ganz schöner "Brummer" - das Ding kostet doch bestimmt ein Vermögen - ist die nicht etwas oversized ?

Ich kenne mich mit beiden Systemen B&R/Siemens aus.
Eine Kommunikation zwischen beiden Welten habe ich auch schon mal über Profibus realisiert.


----------



## derhendrik (26 April 2015)

Hey Thomas, viel Erfolg bei deiner Arbeit! 
Auch ich beschäftige mich im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit zurzeit mit der Problematik SPSen verschiedener Hersteller miteinander zu verbinden und bin daran schon mehrmals verzweifelt .

Da ich leider wenig Praxiserfahrung habe, wollte ich mal kurz eine Sache erfragen: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Protokollumsetzern, Gateways und den "Bus Controllern" wie sie auf der B&R-Seite angeboten werden?
Und warum braucht man dafür eigentlich dedizierte Hardware? 

Hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht allzu naiv und ihr könnt mir hierbei weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,

Hendrik


----------



## Sera (28 April 2015)

Ich hätte das nun mal so in kürze beantwortet:

Protokollumsetzer: setzt bei gleicher Physik nur das Protokoll um. z.B von Bussystem auf RS485 auf ein anderes Protokoll auf RS485. Würde ich als Teilmenge von Gateway's sehen.
Gateway: Umsetzen eines Bus in ein anderen. Teilweise auch nur dazu verwendet an einem Punkt die Daten des einen Protokolls in ein Anderes als Nutzdaten einzubeten und an anderer Stelle diese wieder auszuschleusen. Ziel: Über eine Physik verschiedene Bussyteme laufen zulassen, die nicht direkt miteinander vereinbar sind.
B&R BC: Im Prinzip sind es Gatways von einem Busystem zum X2X Link (BC = bus coppler, Koppler wird oft synonym mit Gateway verwendet ). Es sind Kopfstationen für dezentrale IO für das X20 oder X67  System und übernehmen außer der Kommunikation z.T. auch die Parametrierung etc der X2X Slaves "Erweiterte Masterfunktionen". Gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern. (Siemens, Wago etc.) 

Die Begriffe werden zum Teil auch synonym verwendet.

Warum man Gatways, Buskoppler etc. einsetzt?

Kann allerlei Gründe habe. Anbinden von Hardware die es nur mit bestimmten Busanbindungen gibt, verdrahtungstechnische Aspekte (Topologie und Entfernungen), Verbinden von verschiedenen Herstellern, Verbinden von zwei Master (z.B. DP/DP Koppler), Einsparungen an Busleitungen, Modularisierung

Gibt sicher noch weitere Gründe.


----------

